# Angelköder in Tierhandlung?



## dr.exe (26. Juni 2010)

Hi @ all
da nun auch der lezte Tackle Dealer hier in der nähe den verkauf von Maden / würmen eingestlellt hat, wollt ihr aml fragen ob eine gewöhnliche Tierhandlung Maden /  würme als futter für irgendwelche Echsen führt.
in der Mainzer innenstadt gibts kein einzigen angelladen, aber bestimmt  paar tierhandlungen.
nur weiß ich nicht ob es sich lohnt die abzuklappern nach maden /  würmern.
danke
ansonsten muss ich immer mindesntens 15km zum angelbode fahren. und das nur wegen nen paar maden^^.


----------



## crazyFish (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Meist bekommt man in Zoohandlungen Maden, Pinkies, Mehlwürmer etc.

Preislich sind sie aber im Normalfall etwas teuer als im Angelladen, würde sich aber bei dir mit dem Spirt auf jeden Fall lohnen


----------



## gnatz (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Nicht jeder Tierladen hat welche.Bei uns haben Fressnapf usw. keine.
Aber in der Nähe gibt es ein großes Zoogeschäfft die alles haben.Würmer, Maden, Bienenmaden.
Die versenden glaube ich auch.


----------



## pokerface (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Weiß jemand ob Zoo und Co. welche hat? falls jemand von euch die zoohandlung kennt


----------



## crazyFish (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Zoo & Co. ist ja ne Franchise-Kette. Da sind alle Läden anderes  bestückt, je nachdem was der Betreiber aus dem Gesamtfundus bestellt.

Bekommen können die Läden auf jeden Fall diverse Futtertiere, habe  da auch schon ab und an was bekommen, wie es aber dann in der jeweiligen  Filiale aussieht musst du schauen.


----------



## dr.exe (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Zoo & Co. ist ja ne Franchise-Kette. Da sind alle Läden anderes  bestückt, je nachdem was der Betreiber aus dem Gesamtfundus bestellt.
> 
> Bekommen können die Läden auf jeden Fall diverse Futtertiere, habe  da auch schon ab und an was bekommen, wie es aber dann in der jeweiligen  Filiale aussieht musst du schauen.




was mir grade so kam^^. ist es schwer regenwürmen zu züchten?
wie groß müsste ein behälter mindesns sein so das ich alle 1-2 wochen so 10 würmer entnehmen könnte?


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

jawoll, fressnapf etc. geh ich auch immer hin. kannste auch mal heuschrecken oder was exotisches ranhängen


----------



## hajo62 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Ein Tackle-Dealer der keine Köder mehr verkauft? Merkwürdig!!!


----------



## Anglerjugend (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



hajo62 schrieb:


> Ein Tackle-Dealer der keine Köder mehr verkauft? Merkwürdig!!!


 
Seh ich auch so ....|bigeyes


----------



## hajo62 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so ....|bigeyes


 
Zumal ich *beim Köderkauf* des öfteren noch "Kleinkrams" dazu kaufe.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



hajo62 schrieb:


> Ein Tackle-Dealer der keine Köder mehr verkauft? Merkwürdig!!!


 
Wenn sicht das nicht lohnt..
Ich verkaufe zb.auch keine.

Kleines Rechenbeispiel.
Zb. Grebenstein versendet Lebenköder nur per Express, kostet glaube ich 8 Euro.
Angenommen Du verdienst pro Madendose 50 Cent, dann musst Du schon mal 16 Dosen verkaufen das Du keinen Verlust machst.
Strom für den Kühlschrank mal nicht mitgerechnet..
Und viel länger als eine Woche kannst Du Maden auch nicht hältern...


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn sicht das nicht lohnt..
> Ich verkaufe zb.auch keine.
> 
> Kleines Rechenbeispiel.
> ...


 
gute Argumente, auch mal so sollte man auch mal rechnen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



strawinski schrieb:


> gute Argumente, auch mal so sollte man auch mal rechnen


 
Su *musst* Du leider  als Unternehmer rechnen, sonst gibt es Dich nicht lange...#d


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

ist ja auch korrekt. würds nicht anders machen und ob man noch Beigeschäfte macht steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## dr.exe (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

jo unsere Tackle Dealer verkauft nur noch nebenbei Tackle.
Hat eigentlich ne Autowerkstatt im gleichen Gebäude. und seitdem der Angelbode in 15km entfernung aufgemacht hat, hat der nur noch ganz selten angelkunden^^. meistens ist sein laden geschlossen udn man muss ihn in der werkstatt suchen.

ich geh da auch nur noch hin wenn mir die stahlforfächer ausgehen oder ich aml schnell bestllmte bleie/ futterkörbe / posen brauche. aber bei den Preisen kann er leider auch nciht mit ketten oder online versand mithalten.
2€ für nen blei ist doch happig.


----------



## strawinski (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

na dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## dr.exe (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



strawinski schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles klar




und bei so wenig kunden lohnen sich lebendköder auch nicht mehr.
seine hauptaufgabe ist eigentlich nur noch der verkauf der erlaubnisschneine für der Rhein (einer von 3 Händlern).
vedient man da eigentlich was dran?
d.h. bekommt der dafür ne provison?

PS. letztens sind mir die Stahlvorfächer ausgegangen, also schnell hin, 5 stück inkls wirbelkarabiner und wirbel. 25cm, 2,99€^^


----------



## planlos13 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

hey dr.
in gonsenheim gibts doch nen kleinen angelladen...


----------



## strawinski (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Provision bekommen die für die Angelscheine aber es ist verschwindend gering. Kleine Angelläden haben eh das Problem mit geringen Margen klarzukommen. Man kann sich ja ausrechnen was der Kunde im durchschnitt bezahlt und den Gewinn berechnen und dann siehste ob es lunkrativ ist. Natürlich nur brutto....


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Also meine erste Anlaufstelle wenn ich am Wochenende noch schnell Köder brauche, und der Angelladen schon zu hat ist "Pflanzen Kölle" (Tauwürmer,Maden,Heuschrecken u.s.w. alles da). Keine Ahnung ob es einen davon in Deiner Nähe gibt .... Musste mal schauen ...


----------



## cafabu (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Moin, moin,
unser TOOM Baumarkt, hatte schon länger eine Angelecke, verkauft jetzt auch Lebendköder. Maden Würmer und Co.
Hab aber noch nie da was gekauft, daher über Qualität keine Ahnung, Preise wie beim Dealer.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## dr.exe (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



planlos13 schrieb:


> hey dr.
> in gonsenheim gibts doch nen kleinen angelladen...




hey GENAU von dem spreche hier hier!!. ist der ANgeldietz!
der verkauft kein lebendköder mehr!!!!


----------



## planlos13 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

naja, gut zu wissen....


----------



## dr.exe (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*



planlos13 schrieb:


> naja, gut zu wissen....



und jeesmal nach heidesheim zum bode zu fahrn ist auch umständlich.
kennste vielleicht ne nährere bezugsquelle?
innenstadt?bretzenheim gutenberg center? da beim hornbahc war ich heute, nix lebendköder.


----------



## gnatz (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelköder in Tierhandlung?*

Hast du evtl. einen Reifeisenmarkt bei dir in der Nähe.Gibt auch ein paar die ne Angelecke haben.


----------

